

Ask HN: Stack Exchange Knockoff? - brudgers

I see a domain where the Stack Overflow model would be likely to work really well - repetitive technical questions best answered with expert knowledge from a well bounded community with a fair amount of churn. I would love to use stack exchange (even though it has more features than are probably required at the scale of the endevour) but I don't really want to go through their approval process, preclude monetization or cede control over logistical decisions. So I am looking for suggestions regarding a stack exchange knockoff, preferably on the MS stack. As always many thanks.
======
mindcrime
I don't recall what platform it's built on, but how about OSQA[1]?

[1]: <http://osqa.net>

